# Want To Spend R1 500.00



## acidkidsa (7/8/14)

Hello to all you vapers.

So I am over my Twisp E-cig.. I am not spending another cent with them..

I have been looking up on mods and advise and so on..
MVP 2 , JoyeTech_eVic ... Sigelei-30W.Innokin iTaste VTR
Then after that , I have to buy a decent tank or two...(eventually making my own
coils and so on as well)

What is the best bang for my buck ? I have been holding back for now for 
better options to come on the market.
Been refilling my Green leaf E-cigs as well (trying it out - kind works)

For now , I am kinda leaning more towards the Sigelei...
Thoughts?

In the past I was told MVP with protank is the way to go?


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

The winning combo is the MVP 2.0 and a nauty mini

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (7/8/14)

i would get an MVP with an Nautilus mini. or HANA clone - but mvp is cheaper and you dont need batteries and charger

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

MVP!!!!! You cant go wrong with it. And I would say mPt3


----------



## Paulie (7/8/14)

from my own experience I would go hana and nautilus mini the mvp is great but has limitations for future upgrade prospects.


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

There is a cana and naughty sale on forum now

Think it was R1250 with batteries and bobas juice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Sigelei 30W is a great and solid mod to get as it will also serve you well should you go the rebuildable atomizer route in the future. And many think they won't, but they do.
On top of that the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) should be great.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

Edit the cana is gone

But he still has nauty


----------



## acidkidsa (7/8/14)

Hmmmm still looks like it 90% heading towards MVP with Nautilus mini ..

Looking at the Rocket VV/VW Mod... Innokin Cool fire 1..

(alot of the stuff I can just bring in myself..or.....wait until I head off to the USA over the festive period..)

Decisions decisions... Fricken Twisp is no go for my ...Maybe I should just ride it out till I decide


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

You goin to sell and buy something else in the 1st month

Once the gear bug bites your bank balance is screwed

Lucky im mostly past my gear fetish and is now on a juice high

It never ends. Good luck looking for the perfect vape coz in your mind there will always be a better vape out there. Oh and almost forgot, you WILL hit a few silvers on your new journey

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Limbo (7/8/14)

My vape at work is a MVP with Kayfun lite plus. You could consider that if you want to go the rebuildable route.


----------



## acidkidsa (7/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> You goin to sell and buy something else in the 1st month
> 
> Once the gear bug bites your bank balance is screwed
> 
> ...


 
hahahahha 

I have been vaping for long now.. I know what my favoruite juices are already. I am addicted to the Cotton candy and Apple .(sometimes mix)


----------



## NickT (7/8/14)

acidkidsa said:


> Looking at the Rocket VV/VW Mod... Innokin Cool fire 1..



As long as it's not the cool fire 2. Good luck getting that on a plane


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

acidkidsa said:


> hahahahha
> 
> I have been vaping for long now.. I know what my favoruite juices are already. I am addicted to the Cotton candy and Apple .(sometimes mix)



So you havent vaped something like hhv, nicoticket or av. Thing is with rba, rta or the higher end commercial tanks is that it can make a good juice better or a great juice crap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> You goin to sell and buy something else in the 1st month
> 
> Once the gear bug bites your bank balance is screwed
> 
> ...


Never has a truer word been spoken! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

eVic Supreme with Nautilus.  Love mine to bits!!


----------



## acidkidsa (7/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> So you havent vaped something like hhv, nicoticket or av. Thing is with rba, rta or the higher end commercial tanks is that it can make a good juice better or a great juice crap


 
Nope never.. Had some E-cig I bought from Wallmart..It was useless and broken within 1 months...

Went to Green smoke e-cigs... Battery useless...Moved to Twisp....kept to it for a while
Was given another 2 .... (4 now)

But it time for something better..... 

Sounds like there is a fine line between a "good deal" and a "good buy and value"

Hence I will read and googlize everything until I am 100% sure..

Right now my juices taste like crap on a good day


----------



## acidkidsa (7/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> eVic Supreme with Nautilus.  Love mine to bits!!


Had a look at some pics of it. 

Rather big, could use it as a weapon if goes faulty though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

acidkidsa said:


> Had a look at some pics of it.
> 
> Rather big, could use it as a weapon if goes faulty though


Meh, I'm compensating...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/14)

You all know my recommendation by now 

SVD with Kayfun (if you want to go the rebuildable route), I still haven't found a commercial tank that even comes close, I found the Nautilus (not the mini) to be very disappointing, perhaps the new BVC coils could help it's case but I'm not going to hold my breath. IMO the eVod single coil gives a better vape, I use the basic eVod with eGo 650 battery as a backup and when I need portability, it's simple and effective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

acidkidsa said:


> (alot of the stuff I can just bring in myself..or.....wait until I head off to the USA over the festive period..)


 
If this is true, then your options open up WILDLY.
There are many things we cant realistically get here in original form, or even at all in some cases.

If you want something that will work on EVERYTHING, from twisp all the way through Kayfuns and Russians...

http://www.cigtechs.com/The-Atlas-50W-Black-Pre-Order_p_553.html

It has all the features, including stepdown. That's a big deal when it comes to using these things on "shelf" devices like the Twisps.
Also... the fact that it can be upgraded = MASSIVE WIN!


EDIT: just realized that this is out of your price range... Still though, impressive piece of kit imo, well worth stretching the wallet for...


----------



## acidkidsa (7/8/14)

Hmmmmmmmm I will be in the USA in December..I am thinking of just waiting until then.

Around that period i will be prepared to spend a little more.
Thanks for the link .. Much appreciated !!!


----------



## RATZ (7/8/14)

Coming from Twisp you wouldn't be disappointed with an MVP2 and whatever tank you put on top of it.

VapeDen just announced a great deal

https://www.vapeden.co.za/product-category/big-daddy-range/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Sigelei 30W is a great and solid mod to get as it will also serve you well should you go the rebuildable atomizer route in the future. And many think they won't, but they do.
> On top of that the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) should be great.


 
Best option no question!


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/8/14)

OR.... save up and get a REO...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil (7/8/14)

Kayfun and SVD

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## acidkidsa (8/8/14)

Very tough decisions ... I want them all !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (8/8/14)

KCC for the win! (Kayfun Cana Combo)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acidkidsa (11/8/14)

What is this dude Vaping ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (11/8/14)

That my friend is what big powerful bass speakers does to air movement. 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd (11/8/14)

Dreadnaught Hybbrid 26650

sent via pigeon... please feed and return to sender

Reactions: Like 1


----------

